# sako&tikka rifles?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am considering buying one of these rifles.Does anyone have any pros or cons on these?


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

I bought a Tikka .223 a few years back and love it. It shot 1/2 inch groups out of the box and has a strong action that does well with hotloads.

It has a few features that I really like: 1) A stout barrel that is neither a bull nor featherweight, 2) a recessed crown, 3) free floating barrel, and 4) the clip comes in handy-especially for fox/coyote hunting.

Not to mention the fact that it is competively priced with the more common manufacturers. However, if I remember correctly, the ring bases were a bit spendy.
:sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My next deer rifle is going to be a Tikka 300 super mag. Cant go wrong with that gun.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I just bought the Sako 7mm mag. and was very impressed this year. It is one of the flattest shooting guns I've had in my hand!

Both have exceptional quality!!!

Mav....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GB3,They have the sako 300 ultra 100.00$ off at scheels right now.I am leaning towards a 270 win.I allready have a 7mm rem and dont want any more kick than that.Have you guys ever bought guns at marvs in Mandan?I have heard a lot of good recomenations on that store.Mav,what kind of groups are you getting with the sako?Do the tikka&sako tend to be fussy as far as what kind of amo you use?With my ruger,I can shoot failsafes and at best get 3"groups,while gamekings give me 1-1/2" groups.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Mallard 
I sighted mine(sako) in at 100yds, right on. I had a group of about 2"at most. It is great at 100- 200 yds with a 150 grain. To tell you the truth in the last 2 years I've not needed more than that. I have had them all walk up to me. I have had great accuracy with my Sako...very happy with the gun.... I can't wait to take it to CO!!!
By far, 7mm way to go!

Mav.....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What are you hunting in Colorado?My friends and relatives that hunt in the mountain states tell me that you should have your gun set up to shoot 300+ yard shots.I was also told that sakos,with the right ammo combination ,will give you 1/2" groups.Going bow hunting this weekend to hunt a buck that I seen during rifle season. mallard


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I really haven't had to sight mine in at that distance. Good scouting, and a lot of luck has made most my shots within 100yds.

Good Luck this weekend with a bow!

Mav....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Bought the tikka T-3 in 270 win last weekend,mounted a nikon monarch 3-9x40 scope on it,and shot it today.Wow what a sweet gun!3/4" groups with federal 130 gr softpoint cheap rounds.Makes you wonder what you can get with handloads(I am getting a reloading setup from a relative).I also had the trigger worked on so it has a pull of 3.25 lbs on my ruger 7mm rem and shot that today also,1" groups with 165 grain gamekings.The 3.25 lb trigger made that gun sooo much easier to shoot acurately and only cost 50$ to have done.


----------



## coyotehunter73 (Jan 9, 2004)

Just purchased a Tikka T3 in Sept. in .22-250. Man, what a gun for the money. The action is silky smoothe, and the trigger is a factory set 3 lbs w/ very little if any creep or O.T. I have shot 3 or 4 Factory loadings from it and all will shoot under 1" at 100 yds. One group fired w/ Hornady 50 gr. VX shot into 5/8" at 100 yds. That's with an unmodified gun straight from the box. Except for the Burris 3-9x40 Signature scope mounted on top. You can't go wrong w/ one of these rifles. Mount a good scope on top and you'll have a winner. You will love it.
:beer:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

hey guys i am thinking about getting a tikka t3 in 308 any ideal on this set up? how tight it will shoot or any thing? seen one at a gunshoe the other day and it felt really good!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Lee, the 308 is inherintly more accurate than just about any other caliber out there.The 308 tikka must be one hell of a tack driver!


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

mallard< im not really asking about the cal. i own a 308 in a browning blr. i understand its acuracy capabilitys due to its short fat case. im asking about the tikka t3

thanx alot any way!
tyler


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

mallard
Where do you get the Ruger trigger worked on for $50? I have 2 M77's, 1 in a .223 and the other in a .270 I would like to have adjusted.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I had the trigger worked on at the outdoorsman.Lee I really like the tikka and am considering buying another one.It is one hell of a gun for the cost.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

i was at looking at the tikka 25-06 laminated stainless stell gun yesterday. looks sweet, but my question is does it only come in a 22 inch barrel. Looks short to me.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

You do realise that it was Sako that built the Tikka rifles in the first place? In my opinion the Tikkas are very fine rifles, I have never heard a complaint about them. The only thing to consider is the application you will mostly be using it for, eg the Tikka T3 lite can have recoil issues due to its light weight in larger calibres. A factor to consider is that in Australia over the last 6 months we have seen an $80 reduction in wholesale price, one might question where that extra money disappeared to. But as I say I haven't heard many bad things about them and they are quite nice to look at also.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Sako is better imo


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here, here.....
I sighted my 7mm in this year and actually took sime time. I started 25 yards out and centered it twice. Went back 100yds centered within 1/4". I gave it some more clicks to raise it so I was high 1.5" high at a 100. Trying to make it flat all the way to 300. Didn't matter....all shots were with in 80 yds?
I love my sako 7mm


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a tikka t3 laminent stainless 25-06. awsome gun and the price is good too, it feels good and shoots awsome
same **** as a sako and they shoot dam good too!!!


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

SniperPride said:


> Sako is better imo


I agree, but there is nothing wrong with tikka at all, in fact I have a sako, but am considering buying a tikka right now to have another extra gun laying around 8)


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

mallard said:


> Bought the tikka T-3 in 270 win last weekend,mounted a nikon monarch 3-9x40 scope on it,and shot it today.Wow what a sweet gun!3/4" groups with federal 130 gr softpoint cheap rounds.Makes you wonder what you can get with handloads(I am getting a reloading setup from a relative).I also had the trigger worked on so it has a pull of 3.25 lbs on my ruger 7mm rem and shot that today also,1" groups with 165 grain gamekings.The 3.25 lb trigger made that gun sooo much easier to shoot acurately and only cost 50$ to have done.


Mallard,

I am looking at getting your same exact setup. Doesn't that gun have accu-trigger where you can adjust it yourself? Also did you get the synthetic stainless or which one? Thanks


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

It would be so nice to have money for those guns. So, so nice. Unfortunately, college is expensive and so are attractive girls. As fun as rifles are, chicks are much better, and I need to go to college so I can get into law school and then afford nice guns a wife half my age.

That's why I shoot Savage.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

nluchau said:


> mallard said:
> 
> 
> > Bought the tikka T-3 in 270 win last weekend,mounted a nikon monarch 3-9x40 scope on it,and shot it today.Wow what a sweet gun!3/4" groups with federal 130 gr softpoint cheap rounds.Makes you wonder what you can get with handloads(I am getting a reloading setup from a relative).I also had the trigger worked on so it has a pull of 3.25 lbs on my ruger 7mm rem and shot that today also,1" groups with 165 grain gamekings.The 3.25 lb trigger made that gun sooo much easier to shoot acurately and only cost 50$ to have done.
> ...


nluchau,

I also have the Tikka T3 Hunter in 270 Win with the trigger at 2-1/2 pounds. Yes, you can adjust the trigger yourself. Mine has the wood stock with Limbsaver Recoil Pad and a Scheels 3.5-10 X 42 scope. I shoot the cheap Winchester 270 Win 130 grain Power-Point shells with it and get a group of 3 in a 3/4 inch to 1 inch square at 100 yards.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

> It would be so nice to have money for those guns. So, so nice. Unfortunately, college is expensive and so are attractive girls. As fun as rifles are, chicks are much better, and I need to go to college so I can get into law school and then afford nice guns a wife half my age.
> 
> That's why I shoot Savage.


yes college is expensive, but i figure I dont care, Im already in debt way big for college(and i still have a few years left!) but thats not going to stop me from having the things that I want now(that is the things that dont cost more than about 1100bux hahaha!) 
Long live the Hunt!


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I own an older Sako Finnbear in 7mm rem.mag. and she drives tacks and works/looks great.Never owned a Tikka but i hear their a good rifle.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The Tikka T3 Battue Light has REALY caught my eye as of late.

Who else makes a Compact lightweight rifle with a Synthetic Stock, detachable Mag, and Iron sights?

NOBODY....believe me, iv looked.

This is the next rifle on my list, and if i never buy another rifle ever again, i wont be lacking much.

Seriously, WHY dont more manufaturors make rifles with iron sights? what the heck are you guna do when you drop your rifle, and a rock breaks your $1,000 scope? What if a deer pops out of cover 10 yards away? are you guna be able to aquire the target and hit vitals with your scope set to 7x and zeroed for 200 yards? Might be kinda hard.


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

I just put a new Sako 75 Hunter 25.06 on layaway. It was on sale for $750, the other new guns I went to look at were in the 500-600 range. It's a good time of year to buy a gun!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 7mm rem mag tika t3 hunter. It drives nails. This gun has all the features I was looking for: adjust trigger, detach mag, free floating barrel, degree of bolt (65 and browning a bolt 60), out of box accuraccy, and price. I got it for $550. Walnut and blued. Great gun...get them now because prices are already starting to climb on them!


----------

